

Operational innovations at Taco Bell rival those at any factory in the world - mhb
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_20/b4228064581642.htm

======
tobylane
Here's the print/1-page view
[http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/11_20/b42...](http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/11_20/b4228064581642.htm)

“The most advanced operational thinking in the world is going on in the back
of a QSR,” Well when you're talking about a fast food restaurant (which is
what they mean by QSR)... No offence. Good article, I really like seeing the
business side of something I generally ignore. The article says Mcdonalds
abandoned multiple lanes, which have just been added at my local (which has a
currently unused third window - used to be separate order/pay/collect I
think).

Taco Bell doesn't exist in Europe (to the best of my knowledge), when I passed
the local McDonalds half an hour ago someone left the car park the way you
drive in a game - full throttle and noise, not braking fully even for a busy
roundabout.

